# M6 oder 951 ?????



## Dan87 (23. Juni 2010)

hi leute,

wollte mir auf nächstes jahr nen neuen rahmen holen, entweder nen m6 oder nen 951er.....
wäre nett wenn ihr mir bei der entscheidung etwas unter die arme greifen könntet

Danke im vorraus...


----------



## Paolo (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn du sowieso erst im nächsten Jahr kaufen möchtest dann warte doch gleich auf das M9 (oder wie auch immer es heißen wird).
Wenn du jetzt kaufen möchtest 951.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

